# Dovetail tongue and groove bit set



## oldcowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, I am wanting to replace our kitchen countertops to upgrade the kitchen. I would like to build it out of 6/4 red oak. To give a really tight joint between pieces of lumber, I would like to use a dovetail tongue and groove joint to connect them. Is anyone aware of a router bit set to do this?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

One cutter will cut both sexes of the joint. No need for a set.
However, if desired, the tenon can be cut with a larger cutter but with the same angle.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gene, this type of joint is called a sliding dovetail joint.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

*answer to your query*

Hi Mike.
I have seen here in Australia just the router bit that you need, though I feel sure that it is available in North America somewhere.
I have a Triton router table and a few other Triton tools too. In their range they have a dovetail bit which would be perfect for your job. I feel certain that CARBATEC would have similar in their range.
Hope that helps.
Andrew Bauld


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

I've never used a router bit like that. However, I had a countertop that was pieced together with a joint that resembled one made with the Katana Glue Joint bit shown at the MLCS website. It held up for the 20 years I had it and it didn't come apart when I dismantled and replaced the counter. 

Disclaimer: When I did cut that kind of profile two times once I used a cutter head on my table saw (not a good experience) and a buddy's shaper the other time (much easier).


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

you can use any dovetail bit to make this kind of joint.for female dovetail you can use handheld router and for male joint you can simply use any router table, but horizontal table would be more nice.
check out this video http://youtu.be/4H1XTY6Ehls


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Almost any supplier has this kind of bit. I think your problem with be the slight variations in thickness, warps, etc. that will raise or lower some as they go through your router, which will give you an uneven top which will require sanding or planing to level. Jointing and planing of oversized pieces would help. 3/4 stock from a big box store is sure to produce uneven results. it is never flat and straight.


----------



## oldcowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your assistance. I think I have the basic idea now and with some careful setup will be able to make the sliding dovetail joint to assemble the countertop.


----------

